# The Bored Photographer Chronicles...



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2020)

In a continuing effort to stave off boredom... today's effort involved the sacrifice of a gallon of water and tablespoon of cooking oil...


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 5, 2020)

Num 1 for me
Looks like an interplanetary view from A Sci fi  film.
Brilliant effect


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 5, 2020)

wow unique....


----------



## DaPOPO (Apr 5, 2020)

#1 is excellent!!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Num 1 for me
> Looks like an interplanetary view from A Sci fi  film.
> Brilliant effect


Thanks - that's what I was going for (In the processing, I had NO plan when I was shooting)!



Photo Lady said:


> wow unique....


Thanks, but... not really.  Fun though.



DaPOPO said:


> #1 is excellent!!


Thank-you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice pics. If you're really bored just look at my pictures and tell me how much they suck.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2020)

And.............. another one:


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2020)

I like this one!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 6, 2020)

Great idea but number one for me.....


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 6, 2020)

And I thought I was *out of the box *


----------



## edsland (Apr 6, 2020)

1 is really cool, reminds me of the solar system


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I like this one!


Thanks, Derrel - I'm thinking I may actually print that one, probably on a metallic foil.



Jeff15 said:


> Great idea but number one for me.....


Still my favorite as well.



Original katomi said:


> And I thought I was *out of the box *


  Who says you're not? 



edsland said:


> 1 is really cool, reminds me of the solar system


Thanks; has a very sci-fi / space-y feeling for me as well.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 6, 2020)

tirediron said:


> And.............. another one:



Very nice. It almost looks microscopic and I'm waiting for some virus to photo-bomb it with a big smile.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 6, 2020)

I see a new job in your future, sci fi effects.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > And.............. another one:
> ...


Hmmmm... new idea!  



Original katomi said:


> I see a new job in your future, sci fi effects.


LOL - has to pay better than photography!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2020)

If a thing is worth doing, it's worth overdoing... right?

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for anyone curious, here's the set-up





Camera with 105 AF-D Macro lens and 78mm of extension tube (100mm would have been nicer, but I couldn't find my other set... ), remote shutter release and flash trigger.  The "specimen jar" is last night's black bean salsa jar.  The glass cube on 4x4s allows me to set the flash directly underneath and light from below if I choose (the angle of the light makes a huge difference in the appearance of the drops).  The jar is sitting on several sheets of yellow OHP plastic, and the red water is a drop off food colouring.  Typical settings were ISO 200, 1/200, f16, and flash at 1/32.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2020)

Fun stuff.  That is pretty elaborate set up! 

If you’re still bored, another neat trick if you have an iPad is to bring up a pattern on it and place it under an elevated piece of glass with drops of water on it.   The light allows you to shoot without flash or tripod.  Use a wide aperture so you get the drops in focus.  You can change the background on the iPad at will.  It also makes the drops glow.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2020)

Getting steadily better and better.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Fun stuff.  That is pretty elaborate set up!
> 
> If you’re still bored, another neat trick if you have an iPad is to bring up a pattern on it and place it under an elevated piece of glass with drops of water on it.   The light allows you to shoot without flash or tripod.  Use a wide aperture so you get the drops in focus.  You can change the background on the iPad at will.  It also makes the drops glow.


Cool idea - I'll have to try that.  Thanks!



Derrel said:


> Getting steadily better and better.


Thanks Derrel!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 7, 2020)

Some cool stuff. I like #2 best because that wavy line going around that largest bubble makes it look like it's the ring for the planet, Saturn and the smaller bubbles being stars.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Some cool stuff. I like #2 best because that wavy line going around that largest bubble makes it look like it's the ring for the planet, Saturn and the smaller bubbles being stars.


In addition to how you position the light, the way you introduce the food colouring plays a really big part in how things turn out.  That one is my second favorite of the whole lot.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 10, 2020)

Today it was water drops.  These aren't terribly artistic, but they're something anyone can do with minimal equipment.  These were done without any fancy triggers, dripulators, no guar gum, etc.  I did use a couple of flashes, but that was only because as I was outside and needed to beat down the sunlight.

1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those curious about the set-up, here it is:





One speedlight, upper right as key light, and one centre, below the camera lights about 1 1/2 stops below key to provide a bit of fill. The silver-face foam-core insulation subject left also helps with fill.  The drips were provided by a Snapple bottle {Pomegranate-Raspberry flavour); I used a very thin picture-frame brad to puncture the bottom of the bottle and then fed a length of very thin wire (Claymore mine tripwire wire...  yes, really!) through the hole to regulate and "aim" the drip.  Settings were:  1/2000, f8, and ISO 400.  You can get away with a much slower shutter speed if you're indoor and dont' have to contend with sunlight.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 10, 2020)

Looks like fun.  This or something similar is on my todo for this weekend.  Only cooking for 4 this Easter so lots of time on my hands.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 10, 2020)

Neighbors:* "He's at it again! 
*
Ha, ha! I'm sure they're used to it by now, I know mine are. Just yesterday one told me to come on over in her yard and take pictures of flowers and bugs anytime.

Those look pretty cool. I think the combo of natural light and flash made for some good color. #2 is my fav.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice images.
Li,e the one of the set up, often we see the image but not the hard work behind the scenes


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Looks like fun.  This or something similar is on my todo for this weekend.  Only cooking for 4 this Easter so lots of time on my hands.


Well.?????  Waiting...  



K9Kirk said:


> Neighbors:* "He's at it again!
> *
> Ha, ha! I'm sure they're used to it by now, I know mine are. Just yesterday one told me to come on over in her yard and take pictures of flowers and bugs anytime.
> 
> Those look pretty cool. I think the combo of natural light and flash made for some good color. #2 is my fav.


Nice - always good to have a place to go.  #2 was my favorite as well.




Original katomi said:


> Nice images.
> Li,e the one of the set up, often we see the image but not the hard work behind the scenes


I wanted to get across that this was really, really simple and easy to do at home.  I did drag a few lights and such, but just as easy to do with WAY less gear.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 16, 2020)

The chronicles continue...  water drops combined with dark field lighting using my 'Salvador Dali' martini glass.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Apr 17, 2020)

tirediron said:


> The chronicles continue...  water drops combined with dark field lighting using my 'Salvador Dali' martini glass.



Very cool capture.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 17, 2020)

tirediron said:


> The chronicles continue...  water drops combined with dark field lighting using my 'Salvador Dali' martini glass.


Great image.  My favorite Dali quote: “ The difference between me and a madman is that I am not mad.”


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 17, 2020)

The martini is awesome!

Also, whatever that plexiglass cube is - looks really handy. I've realized that I don't have anything with a nice clear bottom like that. My oil and water pictures all have a "Pyrex" watermark.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 17, 2020)

@tirediron that's just downright GOOD! Nominated for POTM


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 17, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> The martini is awesome!
> 
> Also, whatever that plexiglass cube is - looks really handy. I've realized that I don't have anything with a nice clear bottom like that. My oil and water pictures all have a "Pyrex" watermark.



You can use a small corner of the dish and avoid the logo.  All my glass dishes are Pyrex so I have worked around that issue.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 17, 2020)

I have been playing with time lapse
I posted the first attempt in the coffee house.  
The set up is getting easier but it’s the time to get the sequence and the editing is huge
For a decent frame rate of 25Hz  6 hours of camera time is only 3 seconds of video.
Half expecting the camera to wave a white flag.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 17, 2020)

Post 27
Such a neat image


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2020)

mountainjunkie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > The chronicles continue...  water drops combined with dark field lighting using my 'Salvador Dali' martini glass.
> ...


Thank-you! 



otherprof said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > The chronicles continue...  water drops combined with dark field lighting using my 'Salvador Dali' martini glass.
> ...


Thanks - I'd like to see his evidence supporting that contention.



zulu42 said:


> The martini is awesome!
> 
> Also, whatever that plexiglass cube is - looks really handy. I've realized that I don't have anything with a nice clear bottom like that. My oil and water pictures all have a "Pyrex" watermark.


Most of my oil and water images were shot using a small glass salsa jar, about 3" tall and 2 3/4" in diameter.



smoke665 said:


> @tirediron that's just downright GOOD! Nominated for POTM


Thank-you, sir, and THANK-YOU!



SquarePeg said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > The martini is awesome!
> ...


That works!  



Original katomi said:


> I have been playing with time lapse
> I posted the first attempt in the coffee house.
> The set up is getting easier but it’s the time to get the sequence and the editing is huge
> For a decent frame rate of 25Hz  6 hours of camera time is only 3 seconds of video.
> Half expecting the camera to wave a white flag.






Original katomi said:


> Post 27
> Such a neat image


Thanks!


----------



## weepete (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah, that's a belter. Great light on it!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2020)

Like the dark field treatment for this "still" life setup. THE SPLASH functions as the proverbial cherry on top.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 18, 2020)

weepete said:


> Yeah, that's a belter. Great light on it!


Thanks Pete!



Derrel said:


> Like the dark field treatment for this "still" life setup. THE SPLASH functions as the proverbial cherry on top.


Thanks Derrel - I need to dial it a little better, but it's a good start!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2020)

Decided to go for a high key look this time...













These are still "prototype" images, with a bit of work and refinement yet to go.  A cople of questions:





1.  Is the reflection (between the green lines) acceptable, or should I flag it?

2.  I'm trying to decide if the droplets on the rim are a pro or a con; I'm thinking con, but not totally sure.

3.  Compositionally, how does this work without the stem of the glass in the image?


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 29, 2020)

Great stuff.  Is that a stream in back?  No alligators I hope.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 30, 2020)

Like the images a brill capture


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2020)

AlanKlein said:


> Great stuff.  Is that a stream in back?  No alligators I hope.


Ehhh?  Howzat?  



Original katomi said:


> Like the images a brill capture


Thank-you!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 30, 2020)

Nice !


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2020)

I think the reflection adds some Dimension to the glass. I do not mind the two droplets on the rim of the glass.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 30, 2020)

wow! These are great.


----------



## weepete (May 1, 2020)

IMO the reflection's fine, it certainly doesn't detract from the shot. The water droplets also do not bother me in the slightest.


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2020)

MSnowy said:


> Nice !


Thanks, Mike!



Derrel said:


> I think the reflection adds some Dimension to the glass. I do not mind the two droplets on the rim of the glass.


Thanks Derrel - I like the  reflection, but to me, the droplets just look messy.



K9Kirk said:


> wow! These are great.


Thanks, Kirk.



weepete said:


> IMO the reflection's fine, it certainly doesn't detract from the shot. The water droplets also do not bother me in the slightest.


Thanks Pete!


----------

